# Spooky Halloween shows?



## derekleffew (Oct 7, 2015)

(Suggested by a mysterious, anonymous member...)

*"What plays/musicals are set in a graveyard or other spooky location?"*


> I was going to post this myself as a general question...but with Halloween approaching it seemed like a perfect opportunity for the "Question of the Week"...
> 
> *"What plays/musicals are set in a graveyard or other spooky location?"*
> 
> I go over the top in my Halloween decorations. Coffins, tombstones, fog, music, strobes, projection, etc. I always want to build more, but simply don't have much time outside of my duties teaching tech theatre at a high school. Let's crowdsource a list of plays/musicals that take place in a graveyard or other such spooky setting. Anything I build for the set could then be re-purposed into my Halloween decorations at home after the show closes. Obviously it is too late for this year...but if we get some good suggestions then I can pitch them for next season.



Since this is an unusual, out of the norm QotD, the students-only restriction DOES NOT apply. All are welcomed and encouraged to reply immediately.


----------



## urban79 (Oct 7, 2015)

The Addams Family


----------



## josh88 (Oct 7, 2015)

Young Frankenstein and Christmas Carol come to mind.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 7, 2015)

Nancy Kerrigan's Halloween on Ice!


----------



## Calc (Oct 7, 2015)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Nancy Kerrigan's Halloween on Ice!


I get to work that in a few weeks. Why does she need eight spots?

Not quite spooky, but still Halloweenish- Bat Boy: The Musical


----------



## chausman (Oct 7, 2015)

If you're just looking at repurposing some elements from the show, Tom Sawyer has a graveyard scene and a cave scene that could both be done as elaborately as you want.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 7, 2015)

Calc said:


> I get to work that in a few weeks. Why does she need eight spots?
> 
> Not quite spooky, but still Halloweenish- Bat Boy: The Musical



So I can lights two people at a time from four angles, the show is basically in the round. I'm not gonna be there though, passing the show off to my LD once it opens.


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 7, 2015)

Was just up in LA to see _Carrie _(yes, the musical). Super solid, super freaky. 3 gallons of blood, say no more.


----------



## Ric (Oct 7, 2015)

Arsenic & Old lace, it has a graveyard in the cellar, bodies in the window seat and a graveyard just outside!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 9, 2015)

Calc said:


> I get to work that in a few weeks. Why does she need eight spots?


You've never worked an ice show before, have you?

Pie4Weebl said:


> So I can lights two people at a time from four angles, the show is basically in the round.


Victor, you "can lights" reel gud!
_"Stand-by all spots bumping in, frame one, center ice...odd spots on the boy, even spots on the girl...and...GO!"_

Back to topic...I haven't seen "Alas, poor Yorick" been mentioned yet. More comedic than scary of course. Speaking of which (Off-Topic again), is anyone watching _American Horror Story: Hotel _? The scenic makes the whole show, IMHO.


----------



## Calc (Oct 9, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> You've never worked an ice show before, have you?


Nope. I'm usually too busy at the full-time gig to take multiple days off for the Disney On Ice type shows. This one's a one-off on a weekend, so it's easy to fit in. Now that you explain it, it seems like one of those head-slapping "why didn't that occur to me" things.

Back on topic:
_Cannibal the Musical!_ One of Trey Parker and Matt Stone's pre-South Park collaborations. I've seen the movie, but they converted it into a show and did a brief Off-Broadway run. Not spooky per-se, but plenty of the blood-and-gore for Halloween.


----------



## JVTD (Oct 9, 2015)

Repo! The Genetic Opera, and Rocky Horror Picture show spring to mind.


----------



## Morte615 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pie4Weebl said:


> So I can lights two people at a time from four angles, the show is basically in the round. I'm not gonna be there though, passing the show off to my LD once it opens.



LOL and this is why I love this forum, ask a one off questions not expecting an answer, then get said answer from the Lighting Designer who did the show you will be working.


----------



## danhr (Oct 10, 2015)

Does _Little Shop _Count? Spent 4 hrs on lights and other tech today, we open Friday.


----------



## lightingtek (Oct 13, 2015)

For Halloween last year, our high school production was a double header (including a late night show following our football game) of "10 ways to survive the zombie apocalypse" and "Night of the Living Dead", both of which are a one act play.


----------



## The Guy In Black (Mar 28, 2016)

Very Still And Hard To See

It isn't set in a graveyard, but it is a haunted hotel following the tortured lives of different residents. It has a really good ending that leaves audiences with goosebumps. It also allows for a lot of different interpretations and allows for minimal sets if preferred.


----------



## lighthouse (Mar 28, 2016)

The Guy In Black said:


> Very Still And Hard To See
> 
> It isn't set in a graveyard, but it is a haunted hotel following the tortured lives of different residents. It has a really good ending that leaves audiences with goosebumps. It also allows for a lot of different interpretations and allows for minimal sets if preferred.



Ok, this is last Halloween's thread but I have to respond "The Woman In Black" to "The Guy In Black". Spent a lot of time on sound fx to do that as dinner theater.


----------

